

Ask HN: Must programmers be fast? - morphir

How fast do employers expect me to program?<p>I'm fond of programming in general, however, when I'm being stressed and have to meet deadlines here at my university I get uncomfortable. And I feel like a code generating machine, where I cant afford enjoy the activity by honing my assignment. Will this change when (if) I become a working programmer?
======
mprny
If you are working for someone, yes there will be always someone on your back.
Just get it done. Quick and dirty.

A good place for a programmer is founding or co-founding a startup. The
deadlines will be self imposed. Self imposed deadlines are a lot more
achievable and realistic. However being a part of a startup brings with it the
headaches of generating revenue and/or wooing investors.

------
nck4222
When you're close to a deadline you're stressed and a code generating machine?
That sounds like you do pretty well actually. Stress can be incredibly
beneficial for you (in fact if it weren't it probably wouldn't have been
naturally selected in every animal on earth):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eustress>

"I cant afford enjoy the activity by honing my assignment."

I don't know if this is your case (correct me if not), but it sounds like
you're striving for a perfect project, and can't get to it because of the
deadline. At some point you have to say "this is good enough."

"Will this change when (if) I become a working programmer?"

It'll change if you get a lax job with a low work expectancy (corporate job).
But if you have a job with high expectancies and quick deadlines (startup),
then no it probably won't change.

------
PKeeble
In industry you often get to set the estimates yourself. Missing the deadline
has less severe consequences because its unlikely you'll get fired for missing
the deadline by a day. But on your course its a fixed date and a big fat 0
awaits those who miss it.

Its worth mentioning that estimates are not plans to deliver. Make sure that
as you give them in units that represent the amount of confidence you have.
Industry recognises things aren't perfect and so often deadlines are a bit
more fluid.

If someone else is setting your deadlines and estimating on your behalf its
best to treat those with the contempt they deserve and provide your own
estimate. Its a sad fact of our industry that this happens so frequently, but
its best to nip it in the bud.

In general things are a lot more fluid in industry, the requirements need
detailed understanding and the estimates are never right. The pressure is
normally less severe, but it really depends on your boss and your dynamic with
him/her. In a startup its self imposed pressure so you get to choose how
severe it is and how hard you end up working.

Its important as a young developer to make sure you learn the things you are
working with well. You need to avoid spending too much time at work so you can
get in the necessary reading and practice that makes a better craftsman.

------
variety
Yes, it gets better. _Much_ better.

One big difference you'll encounter after working for just a bit in the
commercial world is the amazing, energizing power of a (fat, steady) paycheck.
Which somehow really, really helps us bear down and get that (let's face it)
nasty slog of niggly, piggly, nose-in-the-mud gruntwork that is most
commercial development.

You'll also encounter the opposite, from time to time, i.e. employers who just
don't grasp the incredibly _demotivating_ effects of the skimpy, late, or
consistently unreliable paycheck (and their sidekicks: poor physical working
conditions, bumbling junior management, conflicting and/or basically
impossible goalposts, and my favorite, utterly made-up deadlines with no
connection to business or technical reality).

But fear not: once you've had a steady enough taste of the former type of
environment, you'll be able to recognize (and pivot yourself out of) the
negative/unstable environments, before too much damage has been done to your
savings and/or your resume.

